

"Big Dog" is a scary walking robot about to be deployed in Afghanistan (video) - beaker
http://www.nonequilibrium.net/boston-dynamics/

======
Semiapies
Test-deployment? Interesting.

Personally, I don't get the "scary" aspect of the BigDog. It has surprisingly
lifelike movement, but that doesn't alarm me. I actually winced the first time
they demonstrated one keeping its footing after being kicked in the side.

Heck, it's probably one of the most benign machines we're testing in Iraq or
Afghanistan right now...

------
furyg3
As ridiculously cool as this technology is, I can't help but think that there
are some significantly cheaper, more stealthy, more reliable, smarter
alternatives out there which are capable of self-replication and independent
fuel discovery...

